# High or low?



## Yari (Feb 7, 2002)

When attacked by an opponent whielding(sp?) a knife, would you go high, or low? By high i mean, up on your toes, and you center of gravity up high. Or low, as in an low but open stance? 

I preferre the high approche, letting my center be all the way up in my chest.


----------



## knifeman.dk (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi Yari (terje)
Dont bother to be soo intellectual, just kill him, make him weep from your aikidogrips or at least humiliate him by showing your big katana
Oosh the great wiking-knifewielder


----------



## Yari (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> *Hi Yari (terje)
> Dont bother to be soo intellectual, just kill him, make him weep from your aikidogrips or at least humiliate him by showing your big katana
> Oosh the great wiking-knifewielder *



But I want to give a good impression  
Think if somebody was watching.......


----------



## arnisador (Feb 19, 2002)

I tend to go high with this.


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 18, 2003)

What is the other guy doing?

Going high, goin low.... don't you think you better determine things on a case by case basis?


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 18, 2003)

Againts any knife attack I would prefer to be able to move. So high for me. I tend to favor an aikido aproach to this myself.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2003)

There are a handful of situations where I prefer an aikido-like approach! It depends on so many factors of course.


----------



## Lunumbra (Jul 19, 2003)

Knives damage anything they touch. If someone hits you with a fist, you get a bruise, if it was a really good shot, you get your bell rung. If someone hits you with an impact tool, you get a bruise, if it's a good shot, you get a broken bone.

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHERE A BLADE HITS YOU, YOU GET CUT, YOU BLEED.

If your lucky, it's on bone, which would partially protect you, or they cut only partially through a larger muscle. The muscle is hindered but still works (sort of )

Unless you have some super human hand skills, you had better keep your mobility. For us mere mortals, that usually means upright stances and footwork.


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Aug 19, 2003)

i go low, with quick feet and working your triangle


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm short so I can go low, but I go high if they attack low.


----------



## Trent (Aug 20, 2003)

Naturally it depends upon the circumstances and your opponent, not to mention the nature of the blades involved, but I like sercuerdasfigther's answer.


----------

